# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Mất kết hợp wifi trên iphone, có phải vì lỗi phần mềm hay phần cứng

## tranductiensd

Một ngày đẹp trời quý khách mở smartphone và muốn vào mạng Wifi, nhưng đột nhiên Wifi trên điện thoại di động của chính bạn báo Error và thậm chí chưa bao gồm cả nút ON để bật. Trong điều kiện này thì phần đông người dùng sẽ luống cuống, hoặc là khởi động lại điện thoại di động, up lại rom, hay tệ nhất là đem ra tiệm sửa lỗi. Tuy nhiện, có gói dịch vụ đơn giản hơn. Dưới đây là chỉ cách cụ thể xử lý lỗi không bật được wifi.

>> Trung tâm Thành Trung nhận khắc phục bất kể lỗi điện thoại không kết nối được wifi đây là một trong các sự  cố phổ biến trên tất cả dòng Android. iPhone cũng rất có thể gặp phải  trục trặc này, hãy cùng đang cần về một vài lỗi về wifi  hay gặp trên chiếc iPhone hay Android của quý khách nhé.

Lỗi bắt được wifi nhưng không truy cập được.

Lôi này thường xãy ra lỗi là wifi chấm than hoặc wifi vẫn đầy sóng nhưng vẫn không vào được mạng cách làm xử lý như sau.



Trước hết quý khách xem lại xem modem wifi có lỗi cần xử ký gì không? Nếu là wifi của quý khách quý khách có thể tự tay kiểm tra bằng thao tác cắm dây mạng vào laptop hoặc thiết bị tính, hoặc kết nối laptop cùng wifi xem nếu vẫn có mạng tức là di động̣ của bạn có vấn đề , bạn TEST khắc phục bằng cách làm đặt ip tĩnh cho wifi trên điện thoại di động bằng các bước.

Quý khách hàng vào Cài đặt >> kết nối >> wifi và chọn wifi đang kết nối. Phần này tùy máy sẽ có cách làm vào khác nhau nhé

Thông số cài đặt như sau

Gateway : 192.168.1.4
Netmask: 255.255.255.0
DNS1: 8.8.8.8
DNS2: 8.8.4.4 hoặc 4.2.2.4
Sau khi cài đặt quý khách vào wifi xem đã kết nối được chưa nhé.

>> Cài đặt DNS là một trong những phương án kết nối chủ  yếu, đây là một phương thức kết nối được ứng dụng cho tất cả trang bị cấm  vào hoặc mạng wifi chặn, chứ không phải lỗi của wifi, nếu không biết khi bạn dùng iPhone 5 nhiều các bạn phải đi sửa wifi iphone 5 nhưng thật chất có hư gì phụ kiện đâu.



Đã bắt wifi và vào mạng được nhưng ngưng dùng một thời hạn thì không vào được.

Lỗi này xử lý bằng cách làm khách hàng xóa điểm truy cập đấy đi và kết nối lại từ đầu. Để xóa điểm truy cập quý khách hàng chọ wifi đang kết nối và chọn Quên Kết nối hoặc xóa điểm truy cập tùy vào từng loại điện thoại nhé. Sau khi xóa điểm truy cập các bạn chọn kết nối lại wifi xem được chưa? Nếu thường bị như thế thì rất có thể bạn đang ở xa vị trí phát wifi hoặc sóng wifi quá yếu.

Lỗi lặp đi lặp lại quá trình bắt wifi

Tại sao . do hệ điều hành Android trong khi nhận địa chỉ IP thì kết nối giá trị sau đó lại ngắt kết nối, rồi lại tìm lại IP mới cứ như thế lặp lại.

>> Các thủ thuật về phần mềm có thể khắc phục khá đáng kể,  lỗi wifi trên iphone có thể vì nhiều yếu tố tạo  ra, IP là một trong các điểm quan trọng  trong việc wifi bị lỗi, hãy gọi  điện ngay cùng đội ngũ  Thành Trung Mobile để nhận giúp chuẩn xác và hiệu quả nhất.

Các bước tiến hành xử lý. khách hàng đang tìm kiếm phải cài đặt Driver wifi trên android qua ứng dụng Wifi fixer.

Đã cài đặt về smartphone xong, người dùng tìm kiếm phải chạy lại router Wifi. Ứng dụng sẽ tự động reset tất cả các file cửa hàng wifi và hầu hết giải pháp trợ giúp người dùng kết nối đến mạng và lấy lại địa chỉ IP.

----------

